# Does anyone have calalog experience?



## cornflake (Jan 13, 2011)

I am thinking about selling my items in catalogs. I don't want to make my own catalog just sell my items to catalogs can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Cornflake, I sell to a few catalog and several website companies. Met most of them through doing wholesale trade shows. I did meet one at an art show and another I submitted samples to. I am also presuming that in addition to catalogs, you would sell to websites as well (modern day catalogs).

I suggest that you identify a few catalog / websites that you think are a good fit. some of the websites give information of how to submit and the others you will have to make some calls. It is not an easy process.

Good luck!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can also sell stuff through, for instance, Amazon. You'd have to send
them a certain amount of inventory and get ISBN numbers for each model
you sell.

Being able to go to a mail order company and say "look, my product is a 
proven seller on Amazon and it will be simple for you to test it to your
mailing list."

If you're just trying to shop around a product with no sales track record 
you may find catalog companies give you the cold shoulder. The issue for
them isn't so much whether they'd like to carry your stuff, but whether
you can come through as a producer. The gift shows are one way to go,
but you can also call up the catalog buyers and ask them questions about 
their market and see if you can come up with some ideas to fit their
customer profile and acceptable price range for their market.


----------

